# Practice Posting >  Practice post - Home made wood lathe

## Matt Owens

First attempt to make a wood lathe. Also, first time I have ever used a wood lathe. I made it for my first attempt to repair some wooden furniture. I'm full of firsts this week.  :Wink: 

Details:
table-top model, drill-powered, tailstock is a pole or treadle lathe style, wood frame with steel hardware, forged tool-rest, heat treated gouge.

It needs some fine tuning and I plan to make it more versatile and user-friendly in the future.

----------

